# Thinking ahead about potty training



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My larger one goes outside and is 8 yrs. old. The smaller one has a potty patch in my bathroom and if I would have known I would have trained my previous dogs to a potty patch.

I purchased one at Petsmart around 50.00 there is never an odor, I clean up # 2 immediately, and wash the tray and rack and the astro turf every 2 days. I trained her with treats, now if she goes she lets me know for the treat and I clean it up immediately. My water bill may be higher LOL.

I would not want my dog around the other dogs droppings, plus she stays clean and sweet smelling, mine are toys, but that should not matter.


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks so much for your insight! I was looking into the run of the mill artificial grass potty options available and it seems like the average size is about 20"x25". Do you think that is big enough for an oversized mini poo (like 18-20 lbs)?


----------



## Monomni (Jan 26, 2015)

*Another option*

With my previous Toy Fox Terriers, I used the "Wee-Wee pads" with great success. :act-up: 
There are many brands of them now, but they're the disposable plastic lined "paper" pads. Very easy to pick up and toss in the trash. Maybe not the most eco-friendly, but some of the brands now are biodegradable. 

Now, I'm fostering a 3yo unhousebroken mini poo, while waiting for a puppy, and I'm also trying to find an artificial grass "potty patch" to put on my balcony since he's already used to going outside and I now live in a 3rd floor apartment. :afraid:
I've had him a week, and he hasn't had any poop accidents so far, but even with wearing a belly band, he's made at least one attempted indoor pee. Sigh...


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I got mine potty patch at Petsmart. You are right about the size that is what mine is. I hae no idea about the size of dog it would work with, mine is 3.5 pounds, this week. But there us a lot of space for her, she always uses the corners not the middle


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I can't speak to training with a pee pad, but I would take the time to try and find some less dog traveled paths, interesting for both of you, for outside excursions. An industrial park, botanic garden, university campus... Parvo is a danger in Texas, so I was very cautious. If your townhouse complex doesn't have any safe grass, that's a shame.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Um, my girls take exception to the notion that pad trained dogs will "regress" and pee all over the house - they would no more pee anywhere but the designated indoor elimination spot than I would mine lol!
And although Timi primarily uses the pads at home, she also goes outside, and when she goes to visit her daddy's gym for the day, she doesn't have pads down there, and has never had an accident - no pads, and she holds until I take her out!


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> I can't speak to training with a pee pad, but I would take the time to try and find some less dog traveled paths, interesting for both of you, for outside excursions. An industrial park, botanic garden, university campus... Parvo is a danger in Texas, so I was very cautious. If your townhouse complex doesn't have any safe grass, that's a shame.


The actually complex is great since they provide doggy bags and have a "potty receptacle" free for everyone to use around the area. It is just that ignorant owners of what I can only assume as large dogs (with big businesses) that decided they won't pick up after them. I want to put up signs around my house that says "PICK THIS UP! THIS GRASS IS FOR EVERYONE!" but I don't think that would do much, except perturb them to ironically leave a mess right in front of the signs. That's why I think the safest area is our fenced front porch area, but there isn't grass or mulch in that space.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

maelee said:


> The actually complex is great since they provide doggy bags and have a "potty receptacle" free for everyone to use around the area. It is just that ignorant owners of what I can only assume as large dogs (with big businesses) that decided they won't pick up after them. I want to put up signs around my house that says "PICK THIS UP! THIS GRASS IS FOR EVERYONE!" but I don't think that would do much, except perturb them to ironically leave a mess right in front of the signs. That's why I think the safest area is our fenced front porch area, but there isn't grass or mulch in that space.



Well I understand why you want to keep your puppy away from that, but ultimately I think that sniffing around where other dogs had gone is what taught Timi to go outside long after she was pad trained. Why even almost 13 year old Teaka, who had never peed outside before in her life, peed at the dog park the very first time that we brought her there this Summer - and continues to do so every time that we take her there!


----------



## maelee (Mar 19, 2015)

That is true. Maybe when I get an OK from my vet that my puppy's immune system is strong enough, I will start to train the pup to use the grass on walks. I just find it so gross haha!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

maelee said:


> That is true. Maybe when I get an OK from my vet that my puppy's immune system is strong enough, I will start to train the pup to use the grass on walks. I just find it so gross haha!



Oh, I totally agree with you there - and "leave it" for the particularly gross messes was taught to Timi before we even took her out!


----------

